# On Road / Oval "Mini GLC" (Great Lake Challenge) 4/18 - 4/19 2009



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Looks like the dates are set for the Great Lake Mini Challenge

4-18-09 Oval and Sunday 4-19-09 OnRoad

Location:

Hobby Stop West Raceway - Woodville Mall
3725 Williston Road
Northwood, OH 43619 (Toledo area)
419-471-1108
[email protected]

More Details to follow - save the date!

The Ohio BRP Racing Calendar has been updates with the revised dates :thumbsup:

http://sites.google.com/site/microracerbrpclub/Home


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

This will be HOT !!!!


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

*Mini Great Lakes Challenge*

All of us here at Hobby Stop West Raceway are excited :woohoo: about sponsoring this race for all of our 1/18th Scale racers. It's our third year of doing Mini racing and the growth that we've had each year is fantastic. :thumbsup:

We're working on having possibly 7 On-road classes and 7 Oval classes at this race so it will have something for everyone.   

A race flyer and class rules should be completed by this weekend or early next week.

We hope you all will make plans to attend! :wave:

Pat Falgout
Track Director

Hobby Stop West Raceway - Woodville Mall
3725 Williston Road
Northwood, OH 43619
419-471-1108
[email protected]


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

Duneland/RATFactor will have a crew there! Just talked to Kris and he is pumped... I'm trying to decide if I will come early enough to race 'roundy-round'. Guess it won't kill me to race oval once every decade or so. I was wondering,, how many times do you have to race oval, before ya start chewin tobackee and listnin to country? Ha ha jk.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> I was wondering,, how many times do you have to race oval, before ya start chewin tobackee and listnin to country? Ha ha jk.


Not sure, but us dumb country bumpkins sure look forward to spanking your (back side) on the track


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I like oval :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

Ha ha, just kidding guys.. Probably won't take much to beat me in Oval..


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

sounds sweet


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Any updates on the big race


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

RATFactor Racing Products can be added to the sponsor list!
I picked up a BRP V2M the other day.. May be running that class too!
So I guess that puts me down for; 1/18 mod & super stock 4wd, 1/14 open, 1/18 pan stock + something on the "dizzy" day! Hmmm, may have to trim that down some.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Just talked with Pat from Hobby stop they are working on the flyer and all the classes :thumbsup:


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

BudBartos said:


> Just talked with Pat from Hobby stop they are working on the flyer and all the classes :thumbsup:


Bud.....there should be a pretty good repsentation of the BRP cars on both Oval and OnRoad classes between the racers in your area and the Toledo area. I noticed that Ron, from Duneland Hobbies (Indiana area) has also just recieved his and will be attending along with the "fleet" of other cars he will be racing. The amount of BRP racers at our track has also been steadly growing as well. Looking forward to a good time for all.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey Dave, Is there a club race outside on that weekend? Could go really nuts and race 1/8 too!


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hey Dave, Is there a club race outside on that weekend? Could go really nuts and race 1/8 too!


Hi Ron, we probably won't be doing any out door Gas racing that weekend. If anything the members will be painting the boards and track edges and getting everything ready for club racing one or two weeks after, depending on weather. But come to thing of it, half the members will probably be racing Oval indoors on Saturday with there Sliders.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

Got the brp up and running. Couldn't bring myself to put the COT body on it though! Speed 8 for me! Had to cut the damper post down to make it happen..


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Bud makes a real nice GTP style body direct fit. Cutting the post is just not right! lol


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Got the brp up and running. Couldn't bring myself to put the COT body on it though! Speed 8 for me! Had to cut the damper post down to make it happen..


Hey Ron, the COT body looks really cooooool and it works great too! How did you get the Speed 8 body to fit? Did you mount the servo on the chassis?  Last Friday 6 of us had our BRP's on the road course for the 1st time. We ran Bud's "Super Stock rules". COT body, 10/45 gearing, stock Associated #21210 motor, 4 cell NIMH and had a ball. :woohoo: No.....we weren't breaking any land speed records, but we all had a lot of fun. This Spec class racing is really the way to go. Bud....my hat's off to you for supplying us with such a "stupid simple" fun kit to run.:thumbsup: Can't wait for On Road racing again tomorrow night.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

stupid simple and 4 time national champ :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

John C from Team scream ran a speed 8 He had a low profile servo of some sort. He soon took the speed 8 off tryed the COT and was .3 sec a lap faster. That was at the nats.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

I didn't have any issues in the front. I used body posts on the sides of the front plate rather than the Kydex arangement. Servo is just a Multiplex tiny S (not any endorsement for the servo... will probably be replaced by one of the more accurate servos). It's mounted in the normal fashion.. Xray saver.
Here are some pics.
I appreciate the body advice, but I will have to remain a bit 'hard-headed' on this for a bit.. Will depend on how badly I get my @&& handed to me.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I appreciate the body advice, but I will have to remain a bit 'hard-headed' on this for a bit.. Will depend on how badly I get my @&& handed to me.


No problem. Been there too, but stick with what works. :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

duneland >> Looks good !!!! I like seeing those BRP items in the back on the wall !!!See You in Toledo

Speeking of that any more info coming ???


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

BRP has a very nice GTP body.....:thumbsup:


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

*Tentative Classes & Rules for Mini GLC*

Hi everyone,

Here are the tentative Classes and Rules for the Mini GLC. Flyer is coming soon!

Thanks,

Pat Falgout 
Track Director
Hobby Stop West Raceway

*On-Road Classes*

* Class 1*
Micro Touring Stock (4wd) 
CHASSIS: M18, M18pro, MRS4, NRX18 or Similar Micro Touring Cars
WHEELBASE: 150mm Max
WIDTH: 110mm Max
MOTOR: Hand Out Brushed Motor
TIRES: Scale Foam or Rubber Tires
BODY: Open 2 or 4 door 1/18 Touring Car/Sedan Style Bodies, chassis and tires must fit inside the body
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 5 Cell 2/3a 6.0 Volt Limit

*Class 2*
Micro Touring Super Stock (4wd) 
CHASSIS: M18, M18pro, MRS4, NRX18 or Similar Micro Touring Cars
WHEELBASE: 150mm Max
WIDTH: 110mm Max
MOTOR: Hand Out Brushless Motor
TIRES: Scale Foam or Rubber Tires
BODY: Open 2 or 4 Door 1/18 Touring Car/Sedan Style Bodies, chassis and tires must fit inside the body
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2/3a or Lithium Cells 7.4 Volt Limit

*Class 3*
Micro Touring Open (4wd) 
CHASSIS: M18, MRS4, NRX18 or Similar Micro Touring Cars
WHEELBASE: 150mm Max
WIDTH: 110mm Max
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor No Larger than 380 in size
TIRES: Scale Foam or Rubber Tires
BODY: Open 2 or 4 Door 1/18 Touring Car/Sedan Style Bodies, chassis and tires must fit inside the body
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2/3a or Lithium Cells 7.4 Volt Limit

*Class 4 *
Pan Car Stock (2wd) 
CHASSIS: Scalpel, BRP or Similar Direct Drive Cars
WHEELBASE: 150mm Max
WIDTH: 115mm Max
MOTOR: Hand Out Brushed Motor
TIRES: Foam Tires only
BODY: Open 1/18 Car Body
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 4 Cell 2/3a 4.8 Volt Limit

*Class 5*
Pan Car Open (2wd) 
CHASSIS: Scalpel, BRP or Similar Direct drive cars
WHEELBASE: 150mm Max
WIDTH: 115mm Max
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor
TIRES: Foam Tires only
BODY: Open 1/18 Car Body
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2/3a or Lithium Cells 7.4 Volt Limit

*Class 6*
Rally Car Stock (4wd) 
CHASSIS: Factory Stock Chassis: Max Length 210mm, Max Width 145mm, Max Wheelbase 160mm
MOTOR: Hand Out Brushed Motor
TIRES: Stock 18R tires, rims & inserts (No Foam Tires)
BODY: 1/18 Associated Rally Car Body ONLY with original wings (custom paint okay)
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 6 Cell 2/3a 7.2 Volt Limit

*Class 7*
Rally Car Open (4wd) 
CHASSIS: Open Chassis: Max Length 210mm, Max Width 145mm, Max Wheelbase 165mm
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor
TIRES: Rubber or Foam 18R tires, rims & inserts
BODY: Any 1/18 Rally Car Style Body with original wings
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2/3a or Lithium Cells 7.4 Volts Limit

*Class 8*
1/14 Open (Recoil, Duratrax TC & similar) 
CHASSIS: Max Length 292mm, Max Width 140mm, Max Wheelbase 187mm 
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor (400 sized or smaller)
TIRES: Open 1/14 rubber or foam tires 
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2/3a or Lithium Cells 7.4 Volt Limit
BODY: Touring car/sedan style 1/14 body

*Oval Classes*

*Class 9*
Mini Slider Oval Open 
CHASSIS: Open Mini Slider Chassis
WHEELBASE: 188mm Max
WIDTH: 180mm Max
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor
TIRES: Open Mini Slider type tires (foam & rubber) front tires must be narrow
BODY: Open Mini Slider Body with non-modified stock wing only 
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2/3a or Lithium Cells 7.4 Volt Limit (batteries MUST fit under the body)

*Class 10*
Mini Late Model Oval Open 
CHASSIS: Open Mini Late Model Type Chassis
WHEELBASE: 205mm Max
WIDTH: 180mm Max
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor
TIRES: Open Mini Late Model Type Tires (Foam or Rubber)
BODY: Open Mini Late Model and Wedge type bodies only
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2/3a or Lithium Cells 7.4 Volt Limit

*Class 12*
1/18 Truck/Buggy Oval Open (2wd or 4wd) 
CHASSIS: Open Chassis- Max Wheelbase 165mm, Max Width 185mm 
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor 
TIRES: Open 1/18 Foam/Rubber tires (1/10 Touring foam & Hex Adapters okay, No Spike rubber tires allowed)
BODY: Must use a stadium style 1/18 truck body or off road buggy
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2/3a or Lithium Cells 7.4 Volt Limit

*Class 13*
1/18 Pan Car Oval Stock (2wd) 
CHASSIS: Scalpel, BRP, or Similar Direct drive cars
WHEELBASE: 150mm Max
WIDTH: 115mm Max
MOTOR: Hand Out Brushed Motor
TIRES: Foam Tires only
BODY: Open 1/18 Car Body
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 4 Cell 2/3a 4.8 Volt Limit

*Class 14*
1/18 Pan Car Oval Open (2wd) 
CHASSIS: Scalpel, BRP, or Similar Direct drive cars
WHEELBASE: 150mm Max
WIDTH: 115mm Max
MOTOR: Open Brushed or Brushless Micro Motor
TIRES: Foam Tires only
BODY: Open 1/18 Car Body
ELECTRONICS: Open Electronics
BATTERIES: 2/3a or Lithium Cells 7.4 Volt Limit

*Additional Rules:*

*1. *Assume the following: If the rules don’t say you can do it, you can’t.
*2. *After all qualifying races cars must be placed in tech and drivers must proceed to their turn marshal positions. Substitute marshals are the driver’s responsibility.
*3.* NO REVERSE. If you use reverse you will be assessed a 5 second stop & go penalty. After 3 stop & go penalties in one race you will be disqualified from that race and your car will be removed from the track. No refunds will be given.
*4. *No rough or “team” driving. Anyone who is considered to be team driving or rough driving will be disqualified and no refund will be given.
*5. *All races will be 5 minutes long.
*6. *2/3a and Lithium based cells only.
*7. *All prototypes and one of a kind items must be approved by the race director before being used in competition.
*8. *540 type motors are not allowed in any class.
*9. *Tires may not extend beyond the wheel wells in the micro touring car classes.
*10. *All vehicles must be free of protruding screws or other sharp edges that could damage the racing surface or marshals skin.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Pat>> Class 13 2WD stock oval. 7.4 lipo? The road stock is 2/3A only. If it is for Lipo it will really cut into the entries from out this way  That is alot of classes !!!!!!!!!!!

Also what is the handout motor going to be in 2WD stock?


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Any info on local motels?


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

*Misprint for Class 13*

Hi Bud,

Yes that's a misprint for the Pan Car class. It's been corrected! My eyes don't see well after a weekend full of racing at the track.

Still working on what the handout motor will be, I'll let you know soon!

Pat Falgout
Track Director


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

*Local Hotels*

Here are two close ones. I'll get the complete list up soon.

Thanks,

Pat Falgout
Track Director

Sleep Inn - Inn & Suites
1761 Meijer Circle , Oregon, OH, US, 43616 | Phone: (419) 697-7800 Fax: (419) 697-7810

Welcome to the Sleep Inn, Inn & Suites, an Oregon hotel near Lake Erie. The Sleep Inn, Inn & Suites is conveniently located off Interstate 280, minutes from downtown Toledo, the Seagate Convention Center and Lake Erie. This Oregon hotel is 15 minutes from Maumee Bay State Park and 45 minutes from Cedar Point Amusement Park and five minutes from the Woodville Mall and the track. Here's the link to their website: http://www.sleepinn.com/hotel-oregon-ohio-OH190

Holiday Inn Express
3154 NAVARRE AVE 
OREGON, OH 43616 UNITED STATES 
Hotel Front Desk: 1-419-6918800 | Hotel Fax: 1-419-6918072

The new Holiday Inn Express Toledo-Oregon hotel is conveniently located near downtown Toledo, and major interstates (I-75, I-280 and Route 2). Our 3 story hotel offers 85 beautifully appointed deluxe guest rooms, with complimentary high speed internet access, coffeemakers, hair dryers, iron and ironing board, 27' TV with remote control with over 63 channels including HBO. Large indoor pool and whirlpool, 24hour exercise facility, 24hour business center, 24 hour coffee and tea service. Only 5 minutes from the woodville Mall and the track Here's the link to their website: http://www.hiexpress.com/


----------



## ArcherX (Jan 27, 2009)

When you say brushless micro motor are you talking about a brushless
system for the 1/36th cars?


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

ArcherX said:


> When you say brushless micro motor are you talking about a brushless
> system for the 1/36th cars?


ArcherX..... No.  It means brushless motor for an 1/18th scale vehicle. Were not running a 1/36th scale class at the Mini GLC, just 1/18th scales and the 1/14th recoils. Hope that helps you out.:thumbsup:


----------



## ArcherX (Jan 27, 2009)

yes thanks, so is there a limit on the Kv on the brushless?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I don't think so !!!


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

The only class that has a limit on the brushless motor is the Micro Touring Super Stock class. We will hand out a brushless motor for the entrants to that class.

Thanks,

Pat Falgout
Track Director

Hobby Stop West Raceway - Woodville Mall
3725 Williston Road
Northwood, OH 43619
419-471-1108
[email protected]


----------



## TommyBlazin (Feb 9, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Duneland/RATFactor will have a crew there! Just talked to Kris and he is pumped... I'm trying to decide if I will come early enough to race 'roundy-round'. Guess it won't kill me to race oval once every decade or so. I was wondering,, how many times do you have to race oval, before ya start chewin tobackee and listnin to country? Ha ha jk.


does anyone has a link to ratfactor's line?


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

Tommy, I have not finished the site yet. For now, some info is on www.dunelandhobbies.com. 
You can also e-mail me at; [email protected].


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Any flyers or race entries yet  We need info must plan :thumbsup:


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

BudBartos said:


> Any flyers or race entries yet  We need info must plan :thumbsup:


Pat is working on the flyer as we speak. He should be completed with it by tonight or early tomorrow because we race tomorrow night.
Dave


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

*Mini GLC (Great Lakes Challenge) Race Flyer*

Okay everyone,

Here's the flyer for our upcoming race! :thumbsup:

We hope you can make plans to come and enjoy a weekend of fun and excitement with us in Northwest Ohio!

Questions? Comments? Suggestions? Please call or e-mail!

Thanks, :wave:

Pat Falgout
Track Director

Hobby Stop West Raceway
3725 Williston Road
Northwood, OH 43619
419-471-1108
[email protected]


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Will the track be open on Friday for practice? Will practice include both road and oval?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks Pat !!! Will take some to our race Sat :thumbsup:


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

*Friday practice schedule*

We're working on the practice schedule this weekend and will post it soon.

It will include practice for oval and roadcourse.

Thanks,

Pat


----------



## ArcherX (Jan 27, 2009)

*Videos*

Pat,

I put 3 of the videos up on youtube from Sat. , just do a search on Hobby Stop West or Woodville Mall and they should come up.

George


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks for taking the video George!

Here is one of the Mini Late Model races: 




Pat


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

rcwebs said:


> We're working on the practice schedule this weekend and will post it soon.
> 
> It will include practice for oval and roadcourse.
> 
> ...


Did you come up with the practice schedule?


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

Micro,

Practice schedule coming soon!

I'd like to thank R/C America and Xray added to our list of sponsors. Check out the updated flyer!

Pat Falgout
Track Director

Hobby Stop West Raceway
3725 Williston Road
Northwood, OH 43619
419-471-1108
[email protected]


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Micro_Racer said:


> Did you come up with the practice schedule?


Yes.....we will have practice on Friday from 9am to 3pm for onroad. Doors open at 9am. Friday oval practice will be from 4pm to 9pm.

Saturday, doors open at 8am and oval practice will be from 8am to 10am, followed by a drivers meeting at 10:15am. 1st round of qualifying will start at aprox. 10:30am. Door prizes and Oval award presentation will follow the Oval mains.

Sunday, doors open at 8am and onroad practice will be from 8am to 10am, followed by a drivers meeting at 10:30am. 1st round of qualifying will start at aprox. 10:30am. Door prizes and OnRoad award presentation will follow the OnRoad mains. 

Any ??????'s or inquirys, please call Pat @ 419-471-1108 or post in this thread.

Thanks,
Dave Berry


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks Dave :thumbsup:


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

And a big shout out to our newest sponsor! BRP!!! :thumbsup:

Thanks Bud! And we hope many of your friends can make the race!

The flyer is updated again and please support all of our sponsors. :wave:

Without them we would not be having so much fun at our races! 

Pat Falgout
Track Director

The Mini GLC (Great Lakes Challenge) April 18th and 19th 2009
Hosted by:
Hobby Stop West Raceway
3725 Williston Road
Northwood, OH 43619
419-471-1108
[email protected]

Sponsored by: R/C America, SK Motion, Team Scream Racing, RATFactor Racing Products, Robitronics, Xray, Castle Creations, and BRP


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Pat, How many qualifiers, 2 or 3? Any word on the handout motor yet for stock?


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

BudBartos said:


> Thanks Dave :thumbsup:


No problem....

Hey Bud. What gearing would you guys reccommend using and with what brushless motor/lipo combo in the open pancar oval class? 
Dave


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I ran the 4200 at 15/49. I think I will start with that and see


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

BudBartos said:


> I ran the 4200 at 15/49. I think I will start with that and see


Thanks Bud.:thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I will have the 6800 to drop in just in case :woohoo:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

rcwebs said:


> Okay everyone,
> 
> Here's the flyer for our upcoming race! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=78340&d=1236902371

Just movin up !!!


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

What are the starting times for each day? Thanks!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes.....we will have practice on Friday from 9am to 3pm for onroad. Doors open at 9am. Friday oval practice will be from 4pm to 9pm.

Saturday, doors open at 8am and oval practice will be from 8am to 10am, followed by a drivers meeting at 10:15am. 1st round of qualifying will start at aprox. 10:30am. Door prizes and Oval award presentation will follow the Oval mains.

Sunday, doors open at 8am and onroad practice will be from 8am to 10am, followed by a drivers meeting at 10:30am. 1st round of qualifying will start at aprox. 10:30am. Door prizes and OnRoad award presentation will follow the OnRoad mains.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

I checked the flyer but I should have looked up. Thanks!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

will you be able to purchase extra hand out motors? and how much?


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi Micro,

Sorry for the delay in answer to your question.

Yes I'll have extra Brushed handout motors. They'll be around $10 each!

I don't think I'll have extra brushless motors to hand out.

Thanks,

Pat


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Brushless is not had out is it?


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

Bud,

Brushless handout motor *ONLY* for the Micro Touring Super Stock class!

Pat


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

rcwebs said:


> Bud,
> 
> Brushless handout motor *ONLY* for the Micro Touring Super Stock class!
> 
> Pat


 
OK got it !!!! Can I run my 2WD in the 4WD class


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I mailed my entry form - Pan Car Stock - Oval..... should be fun to battle all the new BRP racers at Hobby Stop West!


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Is there a cut-off date for registration? I'm still deciding.


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

There is no cutoff for the first class. It's $25, but if you are running more than one class there is a discount of $5 for entries received by April 5th. Your second or more class would be only $20 each.

Thanks,

Pat Falgout
Track Director

Hobby Stop West Raceway
3725 Williston Road
Northwood, OH 43619
419-471-1108
[email protected]


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

Okay! I received Micro's entry today. Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!

So who else is coming to challenge?

I've TQ'd the last two friday night races with my BRP only to lose by a car length in the main.

We're looking forward to a bunch of new racers at this race so plan to come out and have some fun with us.

And I'd like to thank a couple more companies for sponsor prizes for this race. :thumbsup: Associated Electronics and the good folks at Skyrocket batteries. Thanks so much for supporting 18th Scale racing. :wave:

Pat Falgout
Track Director

Hobby Stop West Raceway
3725 Williston Road
Northwood, Ohio 43619
419-471-1108
[email protected]


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

*Pics of our BRP class in Toledo!*

Here's a pic of our BRP cars lined up for the Main two week ago!

Thanks Bud for making such a great car for us to race. Everyone who's got and built one just absolutly loves the way it builds and drives. 

Pat Falgout
Track Director 

Hobby Stop West Raceway
3725 Williston Road
Northwood, Ohio 43619
419-471-1108
[email protected]


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Nice field of cars there. How many will you run at a time?


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

We'll run up to 8 in a heat on the road course for the mains.

We had 10 drivers the week before this photo but we split them up 5 and 5.

On Oval we'll run more than 8 but the track is bigger for oval.

Pat


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

That sounds good. I'm gonna enter for both days. I'll give you a call to get it correct. Thanks!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Pat - Will we be able to bring our own pit table and pit in the back room, or in the mall area outside the track? I realize the track has very nice pit tables, but last time I was there, 2 to a side of the table was a bit tight.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

You get a space like the ROAR nats 36" x 18"  And that was $80.00 a class :drunk: :freak:

Pat>> How are the entries looking??


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Pat - I mailed my entry a few days ago. I was wondering if you got it? thanks!


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

Hangtime,

I received it this morning. Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!


Pat


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

Micro,

That's fine. The backroom should be available.

Pat


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

So I can bring My card table that I started BRP on !!!!!! Sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

rcwebs said:


> Micro,
> 
> That's fine. The backroom should be available.
> 
> Pat


Pitting in the backroom? Boy that won't look suspicious to the other drivers will it?! :dude:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Guess there will be no ping pong that weekend


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

My entry went in both 2WD Oval and stock road :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I just talked with Pat and I have clearance to bring the BRP parts rack to the race :thumbsup: 

If You have not signed up yet better get those entries in


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Is there a limit to the entries? Can you sign up at the race? Can you sign up over the internet?

Thanks


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

Tang,

No limit to entries!!but you must marshall after your race or have a substitute.

I'd like to have the entries done before race day so print off a flyer and send it to me if you can.

You can call me at the shop, 10am to 8pm EST and I'll fill out an entry for you and get your Credit card number.

Thanks, :wave:

Pat Falgout
Track Director

Hobby Stop West Raceway
3725 Williston Road
Northwood, OH 43619
419-471-1108
[email protected]


----------



## mudguppydave (Nov 15, 2008)

*glc*

happy easter everyone. who all is coming to the glc race? i am running outlaw truck and latemodel on oval and 18r on road course. dave:thumbsup:


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

mudguppydave said:


> happy easter everyone. who all is coming to the glc race? i am running outlaw truck and latemodel on oval and 18r on road course. dave:thumbsup:


I'm coming along with the cleveland drivers. Hows the local support coming along?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Pat >> how many entries? What classes?


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

*Rollcall for the Mini Great Lakes Challenge!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Bud,

I've still not received your entry? When did you mail it.

So far I've only received about 25 entries.

5 in Pan Car Stock Oval
4 in Pan Car Stock (RC)
3 in Truck/Buggy Open
3 in Mini Late Model Open
2 in Mini Slider Open
3 in Rally Car Open
3 in Micro Touring Super Stock
1 in Micro Touring Open and
1 in 1/14th Scale

So for all of you interested in racing this coming weekend could you please get in touch with me and let me know you're coming. It will help tremendously in us getting the race set up early. E-mail me at [email protected] or call 419-471-1108 :wave:

Thanks,

Pat Falgout
Track Director

Hobby Stop West Raceway
3725 Williston Road
Northwood, OH 43619
419-471-1108
[email protected]


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Pat >> It went out last Monday ??? I'm in for 2wd stock oval 2wd open oval and 2wd stock road.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Pat - I'm going to add rally car open. I'll call with my info. Looks like a nice crowd for the first year. Thanks for the run down.

Rick


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Pat >> Did My entry show up today? Nothing came back here yet


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Here are My rides for the GLC all BRP SC18V2M's of course :thumbsup:


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey Bud, Nice use of GREEN, plus i like the GREEN!

Pat picked up another 10 entries today. Don't wait till the last minute.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

BudBartos said:


> Here are My rides for the GLC all BRP SC18V2M's of course :thumbsup:


Move in on up !!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I wish I had that much time to build cars..... Mine isn't built and I need to paint a body and assemble batteries....


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Road car on right is all new :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

BudBartos said:


> Road car on right is all new :thumbsup:


I'll be sure to step on that one :tongue:

I guess I will paint up a wedge body for Oval 

Pat - sign me up for stock pan car -road. I will pay you on Saturday.
Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Pat, PM!!
-Wayne


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Micro_Racer said:


> I'll be sure to step on that one :tongue:
> 
> I guess I will paint up a wedge body for Oval
> 
> ...


 Thats why I have that roll over antenna nobody better fall on that car, ouch !!!!


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

*Rollcall Update!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

We'll were getting better results on entries for the race. This is the class update so far.

Micro Touring Stock 1
Micro Touring Super Stock 4
Micro Touring Open 2
Pan Car Stock (RC) 10
Pan Car Open (RC) 2
Rally Car Open 4
1/14 Scale Open 2
Mini Slider Open 3
Mini Late Model Open 3
Truck/Buggy Open 5
Pan Car Stock Oval 9
Pan Car Open Oval 1

There's still time to fill out those classes, so get your entries to me asap! Call, email, fax, or PM with your information and let me know you're coming.

Thanks,

Pat Falgout
Track Director

Hobby Stop West Raceway
3725 Williston Road
Northwood, OH 43619
419-471-1108
FAX 419-471-0669
[email protected]


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Pat, PM sent


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Pan car stock oval - looks like a good field! should be fun!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Pat >> entry came back I will bring it Sat


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

pat did you get my email? 1 entry slider open can i pay sat thanks herbie lee


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

BRP Wedge body all ready for action! See you'll tomorrow!



:thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Micro>>> you have been banging out alot of good paint work lately!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Pat >> If You see this how many total entries did You get for each day. Should We bring tables?


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

K-5 CAPER said:


> Micro>>> you have been banging out alot of good paint work lately!!


I'm jealous. I wish I had one!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Well the oval day is done and guess what the BRP cars dominated 2wd stock and 2WD open :thumbsup: 
Stock >>I was TQ Tang second Scooby 3rd and I can't remember the others.
I won the main by 2 laps over Tang Micro was 3rd Hangtime came in 4th and I beleive Scooby 5th.

In Open I was TQ setting the fastest runs of the day with My brushless powered BRP it was fast and smooth  and I won the main !!!

Micro may have more details.
Racing ran nice and smooth and the track was sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## mudguppydave (Nov 15, 2008)

*oval day*

great day of racing, a lot of fun, no problems with my late model and outlaw truck. great job by pat and bobby and crew. all the out of town people are awesome people! dave


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

oval day went real smooth had a blast with the slider guys hope to make it down next season give this track a look for some fun 1/18 racing


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Well today was not as good as the oval day for Myself. Simply needed more running on the road course.
The track layout was fun once I got the right turning figured out :drunk:

Thanks Pat and all that put on the race it was a good time :thumbsup:


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

how did road go 
Bud?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Not good Tyler second I was 3rd Scooby TQ and won.


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

who is scooby??


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

I had a super time running the 1st MGLC. The racing was awesome & everybody put on a great show. I enjoyed modified cars. It was quite memorable to see sliders pulling wheelies down the straights. Thanks to all who made it a great event!! :thumbsup:

Rick A.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I also enjoyed the racing, but I think it will be a while before I road race again, like never. Thanks Pat for the good time.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

*Thanks Hobby Stop West!*

I wanted to send out a BIG thank you to Pat, and all the local Hobby Stop West crew who made this race awesome!

The pan car stock class was by far the biggest and most competitive - I hope this class can grow, but maintain it's "fun" aspect :thumbsup:

See you all next year!


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

Just wanted to THANK everyone who came out to race with us for our 1st Annual Mini Great Lakes Challenge. It was our pleasure to host this race for everyone who races 1/18th scale. I will be posting the winners of all the classes soon. Congratulations to everyone who won! And thank you to everyone for your kind words about the track and all of our race staff. And to all of our sponsors. :thumbsup: They were:

Castle Creations
SK Motion
Robitronics
BRP
RatFactor Racing Products
Parma
Team Scream Racing
RC America
Xray
Skyrocket Racing
Associated
Brown Engineering
Spektrum
Duratrax

More to come on the race.........................

Pat Falgout
Track Director

Hobby Stop West Raceway
3725 Williston Road
Northwood, OH 43619
419-471-1108
[email protected]


----------



## Scooby Horton (Apr 20, 2009)

K-5 CAPER said:


> who is scooby??


I am Scooby:wave:. I had a great time. The track was alot of fun. I will be back with the Scooby Horton Edition oval scalpel!


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Nice to meet ya Scooby, I enjoy your snacks


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey Scooby, My three yr old just loves your show! lol You guys were smokin' fast yesterday. Congrats! Oval on the other hand needs a little work. I'm the guy with the red power supply. A pleasure to meet you two!


----------



## BobS311 (Dec 15, 2007)

Just wanted to add Ryan's and my thanks for a well run, fun event as well as the door prizes (used my brand new airbrush already, results shown here). Ryan could have made the A main if he had a better pit crew 

Pat, great job, great people, great track....great event! Have it again and we'll be back.
Bob S.


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

Big thanks to Pat and crew! For a first time effort, it was an outstanding event. Great track, nice trophys, and plenty of cool door prizes. It'll be on my schedule for next year.

Tim


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Nice paint Bob!


----------



## mudguppydave (Nov 15, 2008)

*mini glc*

a great weekend of racing! i had a great time meeting and racing with everyone. very well run event pat and crew. thanks to all the gret sponsers for all great door prizes, especialy bud and also tori and scooby at skyrocket. hope everyone had a safe trip home! dave:wave:


----------



## Scooby Horton (Apr 20, 2009)

Hangtime said:


> Hey Scooby, My three yr old just loves your show! lol You guys were smokin' fast yesterday. Congrats! Oval on the other hand needs a little work. I'm the guy with the red power supply. A pleasure to meet you two!


Thanks nice to meet you too! I have to try a oval car on the oval next!


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

BobS311 said:


> Just wanted to add Ryan's and my thanks for a well run, fun event as well as the door prizes (used my brand new airbrush already, results shown here). Ryan could have made the A main if he had a better pit crew
> 
> Pat, great job, great people, great track....great event! Have it again and we'll be back.
> Bob S.


Bob & Ryan,
It was nice to meet you and your Son for the first time. You both are a class act. Really enjoyed sitting down and talking with you both over the BRP Oval car and racing in general, "Good Stuff". Myself and a few other Hobby Stop West racers will be coming out to join in on a few Summer Oval races at Freddies soon. I hear that the food alone is well worth the trip. I'll have to bring my Nacho dip to share, it's really good!! Thanks to you both for attending our 1st annual MGLC and that also goes out to the entire BRP group. Congradulations to Bud for a steller performance in Stock Oval. A special thanks to all the sponsors: BRP, Team Associated, Team Scream Racing, Skyrocket Racing, Castle Creations, RC Motion, Robitronic, Xray, RC America, RATFactor Products, Parma, Brown Engineering, Spectrum and Duratrax. :thumbsup:
Dave


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

Tha thanks to Pat for putting on the event! Kris and I had a great time, and will try to bring more people along next time. I'm sure there will be some interest after seeing some pics and getting our review of the event.
AS always, great seeing you again Dave & Brian!
Is there an internet connection at the track? I seem to remember that there was not last summer... I was thinking of getting the race reports uploaded to the j-lap site...:wave:


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

*Mini Great Lakes Challenge Results Oval*

*Pan Car Stock - B Main*
1st - Steve Reidling
2nd - Dave Berry
3rd - Ryan Sauer
4th - Rich Mickle
5th - Pat Falgout

*Pan Car Stock - A Main*
1st - Bud Bartos
2nd - Patrick Barber
3rd - Micro Racer
4th - Rick Arrendale
5th - Tory Skyer
6th - Bob Sauer
7th - Donald Deutsch
8th - Tim Waaso

*Pan Car Open*
1st - Bud Bartos
2nd - Mike Deitz

*Mini Slider Open*
1st - Herbie Lee
2nd - Brian Berry
3rd - Mike Deitz
4th - Darrell Scott
5th - Dan McCarthy
6th - Gene Greer
7th - Joe Ruberto

*Late Model Open*
1st - Tim Waaso
2nd - Mike Deitz
3rd - Dave Willey
4th - Dan McCarthy

*Truck/Buggy Open*
1st - Dave Berry
2nd - Steve Reidling
3rd - Anthony Helberg
4th - Joe Villar
5th - Dave Willey
6th - Rich Mickle
7th - Ron Trobaugh

Congratulations to all the racers! It was a "wicked awesome" weekend with a great bunch of guys & gals who came out for the challenge. 

Thanks for making our first annual race a success! And to all of our sponsors, :thumbsup: please show them your support by purchasing their products. Thanks to, Castle Creations, SK Motion, Robitronics, BRP, RatFactor Racing Products, Parma, Team Scream Racing, RC America, Xray, Skyrocket Racing, Associated, Brown Engineering, Spektrum, Duratrax.

Pat

The Mini Great Lakes Challenge
1/18th Scale Racing

Hobby Stop West Raceway - Woodville Mall
3725 Williston Road
Northwood, OH 43619
419-471-1108
[email protected]


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

*Mini Great Lakes Challenge Results - Roadcourse*

*Pan Car Stock *
1st - Scooby Horton
2nd - Tyler Gerber
3rd - Bud Bartos
4th - Tory Skyer
5th - Micro Racer
6th - Dave Berry
7th - Rick Arrendale
8th - Steve Reidling
9th - Pat Falgout
10th - Donald Deutsch

*Micro Touring Stock*
1st - Scooby Horton
2nd - Tory Skyer
3rd - Joe Ruggles
4th - Eric Wells

*Micro Touring Super Stock*
1st - Kris Poloncak
2nd - Dave Berry
3rd - Joe Ruggles
4th - Rich Mickle
5th - Mike Deitz
6th - Anthony Helberg

*Micro Touring Open*
1st - Ron Trobaugh
2nd - Brian Berry
3rd - Kris Poloncak

*Rally Car Stock*
1st - Ashley Villar
2nd - Joe Ruberto
3rd - Dave Willey
4th - Anthony Helberg

*Rally Car Open*
1st - Dave Berry
2nd - Ashley Villar
3rd - Joe Villar
4th - Steve Reidling
5th - Rich Mickle
6th - Dave Willey

*1/14th Scale Open*
1st - Kris Poloncak
2nd - Ron Trobaugh
3rd - Joe Villar
4th - Tory Skyer
5th - Louie Szylagyi

Congratulations to all the racers! It was a "wicked awesome" weekend with a great bunch of guys & gals who came out for the challenge. Both Oval racing and Roadcourse racing. 

Kathy, Bobby, Louie, Laura, and I hope your enjoyed yourself. We did everything we could to make sure you had the best time racing this year. We hope to see you again soon.

To all of our sponsors, please show them your support by purchasing their products. 

:thumbsup: Thanks to, Castle Creations, SK Motion, Robitronics, BRP, RatFactor Racing Products, Parma, Team Scream Racing, RC America, Xray, Skyrocket Racing, Associated, Brown Engineering, Spektrum, Duratrax.

Pat

The Mini Great Lakes Challenge
1/18th Scale Racing

Hobby Stop West Raceway - Woodville Mall
3725 Williston Road
Northwood, OH 43619
419-471-1108
[email protected]


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Thanks Pat for posting all the info! 
A few folks were asking about my BRP set-up's for the races, I have posted my set-ups on my web site:
http://sites.google.com/site/microracerbrpclub/Home
click on BRP BRP Set-Up's link in the navigation column. You can see the Oval and Road.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm still working on the on road setup wish We could go it again this weekend.


----------



## BobS311 (Dec 15, 2007)

It was our pleasure.....you have a great bunch of racers up there in Toledo (except for the one Michigan shirt I saw ) looking forward to see you at Freddies, the more the merrier,
B&R

_P.S. How do you get a Michigan graduate off your porch?_

_Pay him for the pizza_



all4fun said:


> Bob & Ryan,
> It was nice to meet you and your Son for the first time. You both are a class act. Really enjoyed sitting down and talking with you both over the BRP Oval car and racing in general, "Good Stuff". Myself and a few other Hobby Stop West racers will be coming out to join in on a few Summer Oval races at Freddies soon. I hear that the food alone is well worth the trip. I'll have to bring my Nacho dip to share, it's really good!! Thanks to you both for attending our 1st annual MGLC and that also goes out to the entire BRP group. Congradulations to Bud for a steller performance in Stock Oval. A special thanks to all the sponsors: BRP, Team Associated, Team Scream Racing, Skyrocket Racing, Castle Creations, RC Motion, Robitronic, Xray, RC America, RATFactor Products, Parma, Brown Engineering, Spectrum and Duratrax. :thumbsup:
> Dave


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

mmm pizza


----------



## Scooby Horton (Apr 20, 2009)

BudBartos said:


> I'm still working on the on road setup wish We could go it again this weekend.


Me to Bud! I had 2 locked up rear bearings! That sucks


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Bearings? We don't use no stinking bearings in the rear, just bushings.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Scooby Horton said:


> Me to Bud! I had 2 locked up rear bearings! That sucks


See You should work on that car once in a while even though it was hooked up


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Pat >> What is the date for the 2010 GLC ?? I need to get it on My calender.


----------



## Scooby Horton (Apr 20, 2009)

BudBartos said:


> See You should work on that car once in a while even though it was hooked up



Yea, you are right. I don't work on it very much but, I didn't expect that to happen.


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

2010 asap!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Are there any pictures of the Mini GLC posted anywhere on the web?


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Don - I saw some at skyrocketbatteries.com


----------



## bigb11 (Dec 26, 2006)

We would like to thank Bud for the a$$ wooping we got in ohio. Since then we have designed a new oval car to go against the LTO bud cars. This all in good fun, in competition brings out the best in everybody. I hope this will be a good clean rivalry. Thanks Bud I will be ordering more COT bodies soon.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Cool !!! Wait till We run more road courses :thumbsup:


----------

